# Zylkene



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I have never even heard about it much less had any experience with it. Perhaps your location has it under a different brand name than it is in North America?


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you! I'm looking, but I now see this brand name being marketed more here in Europe....I can find information online, it's all natural, and not a true medication. From reviews I am reading, it's about 50/50 on responses. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is what I have found...

http://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/p-1431-zylkene.aspx

I am reading as much from reviews as I can, but I'd love to hear other experiences! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I was able to locate two peer reviewed studies (one on dogs and one on cats) that were able to correlate an effective positive response to the use of Zylkene. However, if you were to compare that to Diazepam or Xanax you would find a significant amount more journals related to the latter. This could be a wonder drug that is just being released, but I am more inclined to believe that it is likely not and probably ineffective for treating anxiety disorders.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you. The vet would like it tried for 30 days in conjunction with her positive reinforcement training. Today was just day 2 on the dose. 

Obviously, nothing seen yet as far as results. Today, I was bringing things in from the garage that she's never seen before. Her normal reaction would usually be running to the corner and barking. She did not. However, my sons Nerf gun, she did. It's hard to know if its just because she is trusting me more. I'd like to go with a more natural supplement since she's so young (9 months) and I can still have a positive affect on her personality. She's come a long way in the last 4 months since we've adopted her, but occasional loud noises or new circumstances cause her to drop her anal glands. 

Definitely don't want to go down the diazepam or Xanax route and change her mental state drastically! 

Thanks again! I appreciate the help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

MominGermany said:


> Thank you. The vet would like it tried for 30 days in conjunction with her positive reinforcement training. Today was just day 2 on the dose.
> 
> Obviously, nothing seen yet as far as results. Today, I was bringing things in from the garage that she's never seen before. Her normal reaction would usually be running to the corner and barking. She did not. However, my sons Nerf gun, she did. It's hard to know if its just because she is trusting me more. I'd like to go with a more natural supplement since she's so young (9 months) and I can still have a positive affect on her personality. She's come a long way in the last 4 months since we've adopted her, but occasional loud noises or new circumstances cause her to drop her anal glands.
> 
> ...


Given the circumstances you described I think you are doing the absolute best you can for your dog. Stick with what the vet prescribed and definitely stick to behaviour modification training. Most behaviour medications simply mask a disorder which will become prevalent again when the medication is stopped. If it helps, that's great (I truly don't know)... if it doesn't at least you know that you aren't affecting your girl as there are no apparent side-effects.

Keep it up and let us know if it works!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I will! Yes, I don't want to mask behavior, I want her to be able to see a situation for what it is and trust we are not out to do her harm! Poor thing was caged up from the time she left her litter at 6 weeks until the day she arrived here. She's severely claustrophobic and has poor socialization skills. She does not recover well from circumstances that terrify her. They are becoming fewer and fewer thankfully. But, there are occasions where she reverts back. 

For example, I do not know if she was hit by her previous owners, I only know she was locked up too much as they both worked, and they had a toddler who they said developed allergies, so she was left to her own for so long. Just last week, I was drinking out of a water bottle and when I raised it, it seemed like she suddenly believed I would strike her with it. 

She is slowly gaining trust, but there are times when she's unsure she goes catatonic. Those are the times that worry me most! My trainer and I are committed to this girl! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I should also mention her behavior is great about 90% of the time. It's the small 10% that breaks my heart. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

